# Two recent kills



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Both 8mm steels..one neck one head shot..cheers


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Solid shooting mate


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Mmmmm... looks delicious.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

andypandy1 said:


> Solid shooting mate


Cheers bud


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> Mmmmm... looks delicious.


Mmmmm..Free range and organic..???????? lol..
Cheers MakoPat


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

How do u clean them up ?Do u stand on wings and pull the feet or pluck them ? Nothing better than road chicken eh buddy


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Port boy said:


> How do u clean them up ?Do u stand on wings and pull the feet or pluck them ? Nothing better than road chicken eh buddy


To right mate????
Skin..gut..stew
Yum yum????


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

What an awesome meal. Great shootn Brook!


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> What an awesome meal. Great shootn Brook!


Thanks joe..proper winter food


----------



## dross80 (Feb 20, 2018)

Well done. The shooting, not the cooking.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

good work, shooting & cooking.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

dross80 said:


> Well done. The shooting, not the cooking.


Cheers dross..haha I'm no Gordon Ramsey but don't be fooled this is gold


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

hoggy said:


> good work, shooting & cooking.


Lol cheers hoggy


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Dang, that looks delicious! Nice!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Bro!!! Just awesome !! One day Brook!!! One day  .. top shooting dude

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Dang, that looks delicious! Nice!


It was mate thanks


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Bro!!! Just awesome !! One day Brook!!! One day  .. top shooting dude
> 
> Sent from my SM-S902L using
> 
> Tapatalk


I believe it joey and look forward to that day bro..the UK game will not!! Lol


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Haha they would be trying to dodge some .36 call lead balls!!! Lol 


Mr Brooks said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Bro!!! Just awesome !! One day Brook!!! One day  .. top shooting dude
> ...


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ha u two could make a movie UK meets New Mexico as the pheasants rain down haha


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hahaha .. we can all 3 make one .. 3 stooges go pheasant hunting .. haha 


Port boy said:


> Ha u two could make a movie UK meets New Mexico as the pheasants rain down haha


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Lol yep it be a block buster for sure


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Haha


Port boy said:


> Lol yep it be a block buster for sure


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Why not make a world trip out of it..follow on to New Mexico..bash a few bunnies and land some tiger Muskie..then onto Ontario for some ice fishing and some grouse????


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Bro .. do it! 


Mr Brooks said:


> Why not make a world trip out of it..follow on to New Mexico..bash a few bunnies and land some tiger Muskie..then onto Ontario for some ice fishing and some grouse


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Boys a little more north than I am u can rent a ice hut that has it all sleep 10 guys holes right beside your bed and good fishing


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Good shooting Brook! That stew looks tasty enough to me. All you need is a course dark loaf of bread and a Guiness to go with it.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Port boy said:


> Boys a little more north than I am u can rent a ice hut that has it all sleep 10 guys holes right beside your bed and good fishing


If it ever happens I'm in.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I bet that is a great time huh bro!!!


Port boy said:


> Boys a little more north than I am u can rent a ice hut that has it all sleep 10 guys holes right beside your bed and good fishing


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------

